# got a 2 foot clown knife yesterday... omg



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

so i came home yesterday from big als, with this huge 2 foot+ Gold clownknife. he makes my 13" arowanas look like there nothing...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That is truly a monster knife









He looks great and may get even bigger, great pick up


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

BEAST!


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ahh i hate you!!! That thing is beautiful!!!

I with my clown knife would get that big!!!! its about 8" right now


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats marco







what did you bring him home in lol something huge and heavy. awesome fish.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks good. Anything else in the tank other than the clown and the 2 silvers?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

Whoa! He's huge.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's awesome man. What do they put 2 foot fish in from the pet store though?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> That's awesome man. What do they put 2 foot fish in from the pet store though?
> [snapback]1161091[/snapback]​


good question... a trashbag? i've never seen bags at a lfs large enough to hold a 2ft fish.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

a foam box? i dunno


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> That's awesome man. What do they put 2 foot fish in from the pet store though?
> [snapback]1161091[/snapback]​


At one of my lfs they use either a big vat and deliver it in their van, or give you a HUGE fish bag like the ones they use for big koi. It takes 2 blokes to lift the bag though.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! That's a very nice monster


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

A styro shipping box, with large bag in side :nod:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> A styro shipping box, with large bag in side :nod:
> [snapback]1161983[/snapback]​


thats exactly how i got it home


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

At night he is going to be very aggressive with your arros, be careful


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

armac said:


> At night he is going to be very aggressive with your arros, be careful
> [snapback]1162472[/snapback]​


your absolutly right









but i dont see any big problems yet.


----------



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

nice marco... trade me your sharks


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

nice knife man!


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

those things are fugly... have fun


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

what are you supposed to do with something that big?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

He is going to scar them up, and even force them to jump alot, weigh down your tank lids. Your arros will be out of the tank in the middle of the night, I am talking from experience


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

armac said:


> He is going to scar them up, and even force them to jump alot, weigh down your tank lids. Your arros will be out of the tank in the middle of the night, I am talking from experience
> [snapback]1163422[/snapback]​


thanks


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

how cool is that bad boy! nice fish!


----------



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

i saw this mother f*cker yesterday.. hes bigger in real life.. holy f*ck what an ugly mother f*cking fish .. haha marco


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

marco said:


> One Bad Malafaala said:
> 
> 
> > A styro shipping box, with large bag in side :nod:
> ...


When i worked at this fish store called green woods, i had to sell this huge aligator gar. I hated try to get this thing out of the tank. We did just as u said.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice man...

Wanna buy my 2ft ROYAL KNIFE so your Clown K can have a friend???


----------

